# [H][Ulduar] Sudden Death sucht... dich!



## Frigobert (22. Mai 2009)

Moin moin erstmal!

Die Gilde Sudden Death auf dem Server Ulduar sucht ständig Verstärkung. Wir sind ein bunt gemixter Haufen von Neulingen und alten Hasen, die in erster Linie nur eines wollen: Viel Spaß zusammen haben. Dabei kann durchaus jeder auf seine Kosten kommen, egal ob man Raids, PVP oder normales questen bevorzugt, wir bieten von allem etwas. Weitere Infos gibt es unter www.sudden-death-ulduar.de, wo ihr auch eure Bewerbungen abgeben könnt. Ihr könnt uns natürlich auch ingame erreichen, bitte wendet euch dazu an Johndoé, Amidallaa, Mylka, Raym, Priestux und Poppea - sie werden euch gerne eure Fragen beantworten, aber auch alle anderen Member stehen hilfreich zur Seite. Ach, bevor ich´s vergesse: Gildenbank, TS-Server, Wappenrock und andere Dinge, die eine Gilde haben sollte, sind natürlich alle vorhanden. 

Wir sehen uns in Azeroth...


----------



## Frigobert (6. Juni 2009)

Wir suchen immer noch, sehr gerne auch Charaktere im Levelbereich <60


----------



## Frigobert (16. Juni 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß muß ich leider bekanntgeben, daß zur Zeit ein Aufnahmestop für DK´s herrscht, alle anderen Klassen werden weiterhin aufgenommen


----------



## Frigobert (1. Juli 2009)

Es werden noch immer alle Klassen (außer DK!) und aller Levelbereiche aufgenommen


----------



## Frigobert (1. Juli 2009)

Es werden noch immer alle Klassen (außer DK!) und aller Levelbereiche aufgenommen


----------



## Frigobert (14. Juli 2009)

*push*


----------



## Frigobert (31. Juli 2009)

Wir freuen uns immer noch über Leute, die sich uns anschließen möchten. Interessenten möchte ich bitten, sich über unser Forum (Link ganz oben) mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.


----------



## Frigobert (16. August 2009)

/push


----------

